# Poop Everywhere...Gross!



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Murphy is generally very well behaved aside from killing all his stuffed toys in record time. This is kind of a dog accident and dumb owner moment:doh:

Earlier this week I had let Murphy out to go to the bathroom, I guess in his haste to tease the dog next door he accidentally stepped in his fresh poo pile. When he came in I noticed what I thought was dirt on the floor...no big deal, the yard is quite muddy and he loves dirt so I wipe it up and move on.

An hour later (after Murphy has been on the sofa and in his bed:yuck My husband asks me if I noticed the poop paw prints on the bedroom hardwood. I tell him too chill out, it's just a bit of yard mud. On closer inspection I notice that it IS poop and it is now everywhere! It's on the white throw rug, the sofa (thank heaven I make Murphy sit on a blanket) and the dog bed is also full of poop, the smell hits me then and it STINKS:vomit: I spent the rest of the day cleaning it up...now I check his feet when he comes in. I scoop daily but there is always a fresh one around. The joy of life with dogs

Poor Murphy, he had this sad look on his face and wouldn't go in his bed until I washed it. He's a sensitive soul and scrupulously clean...poor guy was horrified! I had to give him a bunch of love and reassure him that it was an accident and we were not mad at him, just grossed out by the poop.

Poor pup,

Jen


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I hate when that happens.  Hopefully, he is happy now that his bed is clean.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Yeah, I hate when that happens, too. Years ago when my dogs were allowed in the yard with my chickens they would step in chicken poop and come in the house with it on their feet...P--U!!!! There is nothing worse than the smell of squished chicken $h!+


----------

